# Tesco Vouchers



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Am I correct in thinking that you can only use tesco vouchers for Euro Tunnel, as I have seen no mention wether they may be used on the dover - france ferry service! :roll: 

Thanks Alan


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes Alan just Eurotunnel.

Jan


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

AlanandJean said:


> Am I correct in thinking that you can only use tesco vouchers for Euro Tunnel, as I have seen no mention wether they may be used on the dover - france ferry service! :roll:
> 
> Thanks Alan


I don't think you can use them directly for other ferries to France - but I'm sure there was a thread on here 3 or 4 weeks back suggesting that you can exchange them for Airmiles which you can then use to buy tickets on other ferries. Also that you can sell them on eBay for (typically) twice their face value and then use the cash for cheaper ferry crossings? I *think *the thread is here


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wrong*

Wrong

Stena, P&O Irish, Irish Ferries and a few others.

P&O North Sea used to take them which was great as Hull Zeebrugge is our preference. They used to take them for Dover Calais and The Bilbao route too until November, 2007.

Trev

Link Below

Tesco Deals


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

I believe stena line take tesco vouchers for Harwich to Hook of Holland

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*

Indeed as I mentioned.

I just booked 1 way out via Harwich to Hook up to 10M motorhome, family outside cabin (for 5). £260 + £10 booking fee. £270 Total.

Trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Solwaybuggier said:


> Also that you can sell them on eBay for (typically) twice their face value and then use the cash for cheaper ferry crossings?


Aren't Tesco Ferry/Eurotunnel vouchers non-transferrable now?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

you can sell Tesco vouchers on Ebay but the buyer must tell you what deal they want them converting into.

However, note the following.

Tesco vouchers are worth four times there face value on deals - such as the tunnel. £40 Tesco voucher is worth £160 in the tunnel.

Tesco vouchers usually sell for twice their face value on Ebay.

Tesco vouchers are worth their face value in Tesco.

Tesco vouchers are worth double their face value on wine, gardening and a few others in store.

I was going to use my £40 voucher for the tunnel crossing costing £146, but instead paid P&O £75 cash for a return crossing, and bought a lot of wine in Tesco. Some of the wine was £8 per bottle - three for a tenner.

Given the tunnel prices seem on the up - I could not even find a £61 one way, it is likely to be better overall value to either sell the vouchers or double their face value in certain departments in store.

Russell


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*clubcard deals*

With regard to the transferability (is there such a word?)
Vouchers are non transferable but the Deal Tokens are not user specific.
TonyP


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You can use Tesco vouchers for Hook of Holland. We have. Booked 1 way for 7m motorhome end of July with outside cabin £148 but free with Tesco vouchers. Was going to come back via tunnel but has to be return if using vouchers.

CHRIS


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: clubcard deals*



Frantone said:


> With regard to the transferability (is there such a word?)
> Vouchers are non transferable but the Deal Tokens are not user specific.
> TonyP


If you have seperate accounts as we do, as long as both users addresses are the same (ie husband and wife), then vouchers from both accounts can be pooled and converted to deal tokens.

We used our last batch for Harwich - Hook and a very pleasant crossing it was indeed 

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Be careful though - some of this deal as not as good as it once was.

£40 of Tesco vouchers are worth £160 in tunnel tokens.

£40 of Tesco vouchers are worth £80 in store at Tesco on wine.

A P&O Dover - Calais crossing can be as little as £60 cash - approx £4 cheaper still if you book through the CCC.

Russell


----------

